# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Morning Person or Night Owl?

## Otherside

As above. Go.

----------


## Member11

Definitely a night owl here  :o:):

----------


## L

Mmmmm.....I don't know, I can do both. I can get cranky in the evening when I'm tired and like to go to bed before 2330 even if not working the next day. I always get up on or before 0900.

----------


## lethargic nomad

If you wake up before 11AM on the weekends, you are a morning person.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Seeing as I'm still wide awake at 3:30 AM, I'm obviously a night person.

----------


## 1

Night owl..but trying to switch it around

----------


## PinkButterfly

I need to be asleep by 11pm at least or the next day I feel miserable.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Morning person definitely!  Don't like to see the day go to waste!

----------


## Rush

Morning!  ::):  I've been up since 6am!!!  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Cuchculan

Early morning person. Very early. Which means early to bed as well.

----------


## gmerdude

Morning 5am 

Sent Using Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

Usually enjoy the mornings more  ::):  there's like the feeling of getting up early and watching the sun rise!  ::D:

----------


## Relle

I'm definitely a morning person

----------


## unpopularbugs

Night person!!!

----------


## Wishie

> Morning 5am 
> 
> Sent Using Tapatalk



Gross  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  !!!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I can enjoy an early morning, but everything has to be *just* right.

I've always preferred the night. It's quiet, dark, and non-threatening. The city goes to sleep and I'm still awake. I love it. It's always been the only truly calming part of my days. 

That being said, due to work I seem to have made it so that I'm unable to "sleep in" :/. After 6-6 and 1/2 hours my body is just awake. I miss sleeping in. I used to think it was ridiculous that some people _couldn't_ sleep in, when I was fine with 12+ hours. Whatever I did to get used to morning hours again, well it fuckin' worked haha. A little too well.

----------


## imnormal

night _raccoon_ o.o

----------


## Rawr

More at peace at night. 
Mornings I just feel weird.

----------

